# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] [Concours] Les livres dont vous êtes les héros
Chez Canard PC, on fait toujours mieux que les autres. Personne ne nous fait peur, même pas la Française des Jeux. Alors bien sûr, vous pouvez jouer à l'Euromillions, et peut-être gagner des euros. Ou bien répondre aux spams qui pourrissent votre boîte mail et vous proposent de gagner des dollars. Ou bien vous pouvez participer au nouveau concours Canard PC et gagner des livres, qui valent *beaucoup plus cher* (1,14 euro et 1,56 dollars à l'heure où j'écris ces lignes).

Pas n'importe quelles livres en plus, puisque ce sont des livres au masculin, avec des couvertures, du papier et des mots à l'intérieur. Plus précisément 10 exemplaires de _Assassin's Creed : La Croisade secrète_ et 10 autres de _Halo : Cryptum_ que nous sommes tout prêts à envoyer chez vous, pour que vous ayez quelque chose à lire au coin du feu pendant les longues soirées d'hiver qui se profilent à l'horizon (inspirez).


Maintenant, on a beau être sympa, on va pas vous les donner comme ça, ces beaux bouquins. Il va falloir les mériter. C'est là que débarque notre plan machiavélique.

Comme vous connaissez les jeux vidéo et que vous êtes des gens observateurs, vous aurez sans doute remarqué que _Assassin's Creed_ et _Halo_, comme leurs noms l'indique, sont des romans adaptés de ludiciels à succès, comme disent les gens qui savent faire les nœuds de cravate. Alors on vous propose ce deal : *vous créez la couverture d'un faux "roman adapté d'un jeu", vous la postez dans les commentaires en réponse à cette news* et, le 31 octobre à minuit (enfin un peu après hein, c'est juste histoire d'indiquer discrètement la date limite pour envoyer vos créations) on choisit les dix plus drôles et on envoie à chacun de leurs auteurs un exemplaire de _AC_ et un de _Halo_.


Vous ne savez pas par où commencer ? Inspirez-vous du Pac-Man que j'ai bricolé vite fait pour illustrer cette news. Et tant que vous y êtes, remerciez les éditions Bragelonne, Milady & Castelmore pour ce joli cadeau.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Chmoc

> "ces beaux bouquins. Il va falloir les mériter."


 Hum... voui, mais ces beaux bouquins méritent-ils d'être lus ? Hmm ?...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Bien sur ce sont des merveilles de littérature!

----------


## Jolaventur

> Chez Canard PC, on fait toujours mieux que les autres. Personne ne nous fait peur, même pas la Française des Jeux. Alors bien sûr, vous pouvez jouer à l'Euromillions, et peut-être gagner des euros. Ou bien répondre aux spams qui pourrissent votre boîte mail et vous proposent de gagner des dollars. Ou bien vous pouvez participer au nouveau concours Canard PC et gagner des livres, qui valent *beaucoup plus cher* (1,14 euro et 1,56 dollars à l'heure où j'écris ces lignes).


Et gagner un gros zizi c'est possible?

----------


## Abaker

> Hum... voui, mais ces beaux bouquins méritent-ils d'être lus ? Hmm ?...


Bonne question. Tu les as autant appréciés que God Of War le roman, Sébum? 
Sinon on sent que le supplément console arrive.  ::ninja::

----------


## Nonok

Mes deux centimes :













Si je gagne un truc, veuillez l'expédier à Mug-Bubule, il est fan de Halo.

----------


## Marmottas

Fait à la va vite avec des compétences nulles en photomontage :

----------


## basteaud

le roman issu de dwarf fortress, "histoire de trag
En entrant dans la forteresse, bradgiuk fut stupéfait d'emerveillement : tant de richesses amoncellées, une telle diversité d'activité ; des pièces aux murs finement ciselés, des statues des anciens héros, des mécaniques d'une complexité stupéfiantes...

Ci dessous, l'illustration correspondant au texte :

nnenfnzefnzondofnneaeaea
nbdfbndioneiorgiorejgondfb
nbdion...;...( ::): dnrn......aea
aeazea...ae.a.ze.aze..a.e.a
aaeazeaze.az.eaz.ea.ze.az
azrarazerazerazeara;r,ara;r

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Tu les as autant appréciés que God Of War le roman, Sébum?


Ce n'est pas gentil de dénoncer les contradictions d'un homme. Dans le cadre de ce topic je suis uniquement organisateur de concours, pas critique littéraire.

Et c'est surtout prétexte à voir les couvs que vous allez pondre. Je me rappelle encore des superbes parodies qu'il y avait eu sur le topic des photoshops il y a un an et demi.

----------


## TheMothMan

Euh... Je sais pas si c'est pas un peu hors sujet pour un jeu qui n'est pas sorti, 
sinon c'est pas grave, ça sera pour le fun.  :^_^:

----------


## Tamppus

Voici pour moi :

----------


## Conan3D



----------


## Monsieur Odd

Derp Nonok gagne obligé !

----------


## Ananas

Pour une fois que j'ai une idée, je ne vais pas laisser passer ma chance!

----------


## Quizzman

Rha zut, quelqu'un a déjà fait le démineur. Pas grave, je fais quand même.



EDIT: Tiens, question. On peut proposer plusieurs idées ?

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

Que serait le monde de la littérature sans ce chef d’œuvre intemporel,  mélangeant avec audace la puissance de la semelle avec l'onctuosité du  poulet :

----------


## del65

Celui là c'est un vrai livre (ça compte pas pour le concours hein !) :
La directive Pandora

Rien que le résumé vaut son pesant de blagues Carambar :  ::wub::

----------


## Ketham

J'étais super motivé, mais quand j'ai vu la récompense, l'idée d'avoir une chance ne serait-ce que minime de "gagner" le prix me fout des crises d'angoisse. Donc je passe. Si c'était pour gagner un livre genre La Cité de l'Empereur (qui est le dernier Loup Solitaire qui n'est pas dans ma collection), j'aurais sauté sur l'occasion. Donc voili voilou. Bon courage aux gagnants. N'oubliez pas le Napalm.

----------


## Genchou



----------


## del65

"Une ligne blanche pointillée, une balle, deux raquettes : voici PONG, le jeu le plus connu de la planète. Un principe simple, des graphismes épurés de toute violence, ce jeu semble à première vue être l'archétype du jeu tout public.

Pourtant depuis la ligne de démarcation jusqu'aux mouvements de la balle en passant par le comptage des victimes innocentes pour chaque camp, ce jeu est à n'en point douter à l'origine de la plupart des conflits armés des dernières décenies."

----------


## M.Rick75

> Que serait le monde de la littérature sans ce chef d’œuvre intemporel,  mélangeant avec audace la puissance de la semelle avec l'onctuosité du  poulet :
> 
> http://www.lamachinefactory.com/foru...ineFactory.jpg


Clap clap!

----------


## ben_beber

Ma participation :

----------


## archeododo

Ma petite contribution :

----------


## MrBeaner

*EDIT* : j'y ai corrigé une faute d'orthographe qui m'avait échappé.

*REDIT :* et le nom de l'auteur, histoire d'être perfectionniste.

----------


## neuripide

Et voilà pour moi ! Un point godwin, s'il vous plait.

----------


## Karhmit

Quelques participations :







Le mauvais goût est voulu. Faut bien coller aux modèles.

----------


## Trebad

Et hop, en direct des archives...

----------


## rduburo

Version budget Ms paint :

----------


## Holoman

Pas vraiment un livre dont vous êtes le héro mais je tente:

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

> Clap clap!


Merci  ::):

----------


## Abaker

> Et c'est surtout prétexte à voir les couvs que vous allez pondre. Je me rappelle encore des superbes parodies qu'il y avait eu sur le topic des photoshops il y a un an et demi.


J'imagine, mais fallait que je soulève ce détail, pas pu résisté.  :B): 

Sinon, nonok c'est pas du jeu, COD et derrick, la concurrence peut rien faire. (Quoi que celui de fable et HL sont pas loin)  ::):

----------


## Aulren

> Ma petite contribution :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/75f5d9b...fc9a476891.jpg


DU même auteur il y a aussi "Hetzer gonna Hetz" XD

----------


## carapitcho

Ça me fait penser que j'ai un épisode de Breaking Bad à regarder... Representin' the ABQ

----------


## redsensei



----------


## cosmicsoap



----------


## Nonok

> J'imagine, mais fallait que je soulève ce détail, pas pu résisté. 
> 
> Sinon, nonok c'est pas du jeu, COD et derrick, la concurrence peut rien faire. (Quoi que celui de fable et HL sont pas loin)


J'avoue pour CoD, c'était le jeu facile par excellence. Je rêve de sa vraie adaptation en roman avec son lot de tolérance, d'amitié et d'humour envers son prochain. Le tout écrit en cyrillique par un ténor du genre comme Diablox9 ou encore k3v1n_Ultra_XXX

----------


## cosmicsoap



----------


## Grosnours

Actualité oblige, le nouveau livre incontournable :

----------


## Mephisto

Bon j'en ai ptet fait un peu beaucoup mais c'est dans l'esprit :

----------


## Grumph

Et hop, inscription sur le forum pour l'occasion \o/

----------


## the_wamburger

Grosnours.  :^_^:

----------


## Holoman

Excellent le portal. :D clap clap Grumph!

----------


## Pimûsu

Me revoilà avec plaisir !

"Plus qu'une épopée magique, un livre renversant qui redonne espoir aux petits animaux" - B. B.
"Une histoire grotesque, les oeufs à la coque volant n'ont jamais été une menace" - Humpty Dumpty

----------


## jojocanard

Et hop!

----------


## Pimûsu

Et je tiens à rmercier les éditions Bragelonne, Milady & Castelmore sans qui rien de tout cela ne serait possible.

J’espère juste ne pas être hors-charte  ::(:

----------


## Conan3D

Roh putain le Virtual Valerie.

----------


## sissi



----------


## ese-aSH



----------


## Pimûsu

LA quête d'un seul homme.

Mais l'homme en noir a plus d'un tour dans sa mallette !

----------


## fenrhir

*Une histoire poignante, un destin qui fait écho à notre quotidien.*
_-- Pécérama_

*Le JdR du chemin de croix d'un noob entre les lazis des PGM de la CBT.*
_-- Noir Le Lotus_

*Le joueur-lecteur se retrouve dans une expérience qui renouvelle le genre, dans une trame qui transcende le style post-apo survival au milieu des boulets du web. Un Livre dont vous êtes le Héros très bien ficelé. On lui pardonnera le manque de maturité de son éditeur Wargamins.net, à l'origine de nombreux problèmes d'impressions et d'erratas.*
_-- Lapin PC_

----------


## Grumph

Et deux autres petites contributions.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Hmm... Ca commence à devenir vraiment très sympathique tout ça.
Je savais que ce concours était une bonne idée.

Tiens, sinon (ce sont les "couvertures" du démineur qui m'y ont fait penser), je sais pas vous connaissez ça, mais c'est très drôle :

----------


## Conan3D

Le prochain concours, faudra le faire avec des fausses bandes annonces  :Bave:

----------


## redsensei



----------


## Pimûsu

Tiré du jeu tiré des annales :

----------


## Nonok

> Et je tiens à rmercier les éditions Bragelonne, Milady & Castelmore sans qui rien de tout cela ne serait possible.
> 
> J’espère juste ne pas être hors-charte


 
J'ai explosé de rire. Je me demande même si le concept n'existe pas déjà, merci pour ce moment d'humour bien grave.  ::P:

----------


## nazg

Ma modeste contribution.

----------


## Citwon

Nouveau chef-d'oeuvre, attendez-vous au pire  ::):

----------


## Pimûsu

@nonok Héhé merci ^^

----------


## CrossfireX

Excusez des fautes, je m'en suis aperçu après coup et je n'ai pas eu le temps de corriger, pas dormi depuis 24 heures. 
Je vais tenter une correction. Quelqu'un peut me dire comment éditer un texte avec paint.net ?

----------


## Pimûsu

'La Pelle de l'Honneur'
Un livre qui creuse la réflexion jusqu'au paroxysme, on touche le fond ! ~ Electronic Hates

----------


## Harfangdesneige

À mon tour !

----------


## Pimûsu

D'ailleurs je tenais à préciser que je ne poste que pour la poste héritée et si il ne faut qu'une seule participation, je garde Virtual Valérie  ::):

----------


## jio

Inspiré du célèbre jeu où l'on construit tout soi même...

----------


## cosmicsoap

:B):

----------


## Dark Fread

L'important étant de partir pisser participer :

----------


## Martabaff

Et voici ma petite contribution

----------


## Le Mamelouk

Bientôt disponible chez votre garagiste habituel.

(la compression de tof a rendu ma pastille toute caca  ::'(: )

----------


## Aulren

A nouveau disponible dans la boutique canard PC le fameux Best Seller :

----------


## Alexandre petit

Je sais, c'est facile.

----------


## Martabaff

*"Une Révélation !"          Gilbert Bourdin, Messie cosmoplanétaire*

----------


## Grumph



----------


## Conan3D

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/4c8f61a...640a3b6d22.jpg


Je sens de la gagnance ici.

----------


## raph09

Voici mes deux couvertures :

----------


## Grumph

à tous les gens qui ont des problèmes avec l'affichage des images :

http://tof.canardpc.com/

----------


## Martabaff

J'aurais adoré lire ça plus jeune

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

Allez une deuxième pour la route !

----------


## Pimûsu

Nice  ::): 

J'essaierais un dernier avant la dead line...

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

^^ carrément, plus on est de fu plus on riz  :;): 
Par contre c'est bizarre, je vois plus les images que tu avais posté sur le forum, problème d'hébergement ?

----------


## neuripide

et voilà :

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Merci aux sponsors qui ont offert les cadeaux, à PNS de les offrir avec un prétexte aussi rigolo.
Ma petite participation :

"Comment le démineur hexagonal a sauvé mon mariage" par Jacques Chirac.

----------


## Pimûsu

> ^^ carrément, plus on est de fu plus on riz 
> Par contre c'est bizarre, je vois plus les images que tu avais posté sur le forum, problème d'hébergement ?


?? Non je les vois bien moi, c'est du hosting CPC inside  ::):  Par contre je conserve une copie maintenant, depuis que tous les disques du serveur ont eu la bonne idée de mourir en même temps... j'ai plus l'historique du topic des montages  ::'(:

----------


## Treith

> Allez une deuxième pour la route ! 
> 
> http://www.lamachinefactory.com/foru...ineFactory.jpg


Magnifique  :;):

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

@ Pimûsu : effectivement là ça s'affiche parfaitement, j'ai du bugger. Sinon je comprends bien ta parano de sauvegardage, j'ai moi-même trois disque dur de sauvegarde suite à un malheureux accident  :;): 

@ Treith : merci  ::):  d'ailleurs ça m'a fait voir une faute de frappe, et hop, corrigée !

----------


## Projet 154

Petite contribution :



C'est nul. c'est fait sous Word et la compression en JPEG de Lightscreen m'a quelque peu massacré l'image.

----------


## Pimûsu

"Je n'ai rien à voir la dedans ! Il y a de toutes façons prescription, j'avais 19.5 ans au moment des faits !" LCN

----------


## sissi

J'ai reçu le bouquin portal...  ::ninja::

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 



> J'ai reçu le bouquin portal...


Bravo !  :;): 
Si je pouvais voter, tu aurais un point. (Ce qui ne diminue pas la valeur du travail des autres !)

----------


## Pimûsu

Bah le soucis là c'est que le portail orange ne pointe pas vers le bleu, il pointe juste derrière l'obstacle !

:divison par zéro:

Ce qui ne diminue pas le travail de sissi  ::):

----------


## Tildidoum

Bonne chance pour départager les gagnants : il y a plein d'idées énormes là !
LoL, Sonic/Lord of the Rings, les 2 livres Portal, le démineur ... 

Et plein d'autres en fait, franchement les canards sont drôles  ::lol::

----------


## redsensei



----------


## Pimûsu

Plus que 3h25 !

----------


## cosmicsoap

Un dernier pour la route, aux couleurs d'Halloween !
 :^_^:

----------


## Projet 154

Bon, deuxième participation rendue un peu en retard, mais pour un chef d’œuvre de la littérature qui en valait la peine :

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Bonne chance pour départager les gagnants : il y a plein d'idées énormes là !
> LoL, Sonic/Lord of the Rings, les 2 livres Portal, le démineur ...


Yep. On vous donnera les résultats ici-même (plus bien sûr MP pour les zeureux gagnants) dans quelques jours.

----------


## Eurok

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/8e8af3c...92796c4448.jpg


J'arrive trop tard donc bravo à tous (sauf sissi spèce de copiteur > voir plus loin) , j'ai bien ri ( j'ai mis du temps à voir celui avec le jockey :D) et celui avec Sonic est vraiment classe !



Han ! Sissi ! 
Copieur ! 

http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p...borisvlan2.png
http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p.../borisvlan.png

----------


## Nono

> Inspiré du célèbre jeu où l'on construit tout soi même...
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/ed9...ab70ce3975.jpg


J'adore. Je vote premier même si y'a pas de classement !

----------


## Storm

Mouahahah! Je découvre ce sujet très tard, mais trébong trébong !

----------

